# Sodastream getting into "home brewing"



## mtb (19/7/17)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4705348/Sodastream-fizz-home-brew.html

I wasn't overly opposed to the idea, each to their own.. But then the article ended with this super wanky statement that takes a jab at actual home brewing;

_‘It’s a lot quicker and easier and of a higher-quality product to do home brewing with Sodastream than it is to go ahead and do your own existing home brewing the way you do it right now.’_


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/7/17)

http://fortune.com/2016/05/31/sodastream-beer-machine/ suggested it was going to be on sale last year... but the provocative bullshit seems on par with daily mail / tele and their peers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/17)

Haha. 

They are just catching up on the home brewers. The fact that home brewers have taken advantage of bottled co2 in any means duh!!!


----------



## Stouter (19/7/17)

Home brewers prob account for a large % of their market and sales.
Can picture the marketing team now playing catch up.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/17)

Again: Quote: 
_‘It’s a lot quicker and easier and of a higher-quality product to do home brewing with Sodastream than it is to go ahead and do your own existing home brewing the way you do it right now.’_


Obviously written by a clueless person in the works of marketing who is barely learning something adopted by home brewers long ago.


----------



## Lethaldog (19/7/17)

Ahh I think I'll stick to what I'm doing rather than adding fizzy water to alcoholic cordial!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/17)

Yeah that too.
Beer Concentrate? Is that like freezing beer, then draining the concentrate, then to re-dilute it with water and carbonate?
Or something of a more awefull process?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/17)

I ask for the true recipe and method!

Horrible thoughts come to mind. Like a full on Hopped Malt cordial concentrate. Or worse like artificial malt flavouring etc with some ethanol mixed in. Then add water and pump it full of co2.
Yummy.


----------



## Lethaldog (19/7/17)

Dread to think of what it would be and anyone who has soda stream will know it's not exactly cheap when you look at the price of their co2 and concentrates, can't imagine this would be any different! 
Just can't see it taking off in the brewing community


----------



## Stouter (19/7/17)

How do they keep selling when coke is so much cheaper than water?


----------



## mtb (19/7/17)

You know, the best way to really gauge their "better than home brew" wank is to bottle some of their pseudo-lager and send it off to a BJCP-sanctioned home brew competition. I'd be tempted to do just that, but it's not worth the <$5 entry fee.


----------



## Stouter (19/7/17)

mtb said:


> _‘It’s a lot quicker and easier and of a higher-quality product to do home brewing with Sodastream than it is to go ahead and do your own existing home brewing the way you do it right now.’_



And to think, you blokes on here have been doing this brewing caper wrong for how many years now?
Why have you been wasting your time with traditional brewing methods when you could have just gone with Sodastream?


----------



## klangers (20/7/17)

... beer cordial.

Technically isn't brewing so they're full of shit. (In case there wasn't enough evidence of that already)


----------



## earle (20/7/17)

Entering the homebrew market - what a wank - their offering has absolutely nothing to do with homebrewing. It's just another way of delivering mass produced beer.


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/17)

It sounds like a dud from the start.

What they really need to consider is a system whereby you can serve draught beer from a purpose built dispenser that fits inside your own fridge. 
Then instead of concentrates, you just purchase a bottle, say 3 litres, of commercial beer specially packaged for the purpose. 
Plug the bottle into the dispenser caddy, then when it is cool you can serve several glasses of beer - suggested brands Tooheys Old, 150 Lashes, XXXX Gold.

The potential is unlimited and millions will flock to buy the system.


----------



## earle (20/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> It sounds like a dud from the start.
> 
> What they really need to consider is a system whereby you can serve draught beer from a purpose built dispenser that fits inside your own fridge.
> Then instead of concentrates, you just purchase a bottle, say 3 litres, of commercial beer specially packaged for the purpose.
> ...



That's a brilliant idea. If I may I have a suggestion for the marketing department - Lionel Richie inside the fridge singing "Hello, is it me you're looking for?"

We're going to be rich Bribie, rich I tell you.


----------



## n87 (20/7/17)

earle said:


> That's a brilliant idea. If I may I have a suggestion for the marketing department - Lionel Richie inside the fridge singing "Hello, is it me you're looking for?"
> 
> We're going to be rich Bribie, rich I tell you.



Dont forget to charge more for the bulk bottle than you do for the equivalent volume distributed other ways


----------



## fungrel (20/7/17)

mtb said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4705348/Sodastream-fizz-home-brew.html
> 
> I wasn't overly opposed to the idea, each to their own.. But then the article ended with this super wanky statement that takes a jab at actual home brewing;
> 
> _‘It’s a lot quicker and easier and of a higher-quality product to do home brewing with Sodastream than it is to go ahead and do your own existing home brewing the way you do it right now.’_



Quicker. Easier. High quality product. 

Choose one.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/7/17)




----------



## Dave70 (20/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> It sounds like a dud from the start.
> 
> What they really need to consider is a system whereby you can serve draught beer from a purpose built dispenser that fits inside your own fridge.
> Then instead of concentrates, you just purchase a bottle, say 3 litres, of commercial beer specially packaged for the purpose.
> ...



Thats a *great* idea! And I bet you could somehow modify it to fill it with you own beer! We could begin a thread on just such a topic. I bet it would be quite popular and most likely become a sticky. (thread)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/7/17)

We should call it..... 

Get this for an awesome name....


















The Tap King.


----------



## mtb (20/7/17)

You'd be *Lion* to yourself if you thought that idea would work.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/7/17)

I remember the 2L soft drink bottles (BribieG will back me up on this). Easy way to store beer when you want to bottle. Washing, sterlising and bottling was done in no time.

And without his moronship Mr BirnBaum's stupid sodastream beer goo.


----------



## TheWiggman (20/7/17)

I won't waste the undeserved time commenting on the product. I will however suggest something else that will get this off shelves fast in Australia...
Every tried cordial straight from the bottle? Pretty strong right?
Ever been a university student or apprentice looking for a fast way to get smashed?
I know exactly what's going to happen with the concentrate.


----------



## mtb (20/7/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Ever been a university student or apprentice looking for a fast way to get smashed?
> I know exactly what's going to happen with the concentrate.



Back in my day we had high-ABV lemon essence for such things. No ID required!


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Ever been a university student or apprentice looking for a fast way to get smashed?
> .



_*cough..*









_


----------



## Mikeyr (20/7/17)

Beer concentrate ..... vodka ..... i can see some very bloody dodgy cocktail making coming up


----------



## earle (20/7/17)

TheWiggman said:


> I won't waste the undeserved time commenting on the product. I will however suggest something else that will get this off shelves fast in Australia...
> Every tried cordial straight from the bottle? Pretty strong right?
> Ever been a university student or apprentice looking for a fast way to get smashed?
> I know exactly what's going to happen with the concentrate.



The high alc% of the concentrate combined with our crazy alcohol excise system probably means that using a system like this would be more expensive than just buying a slab of the same beer at normal dilution.


----------



## klangers (21/7/17)

Yeah, also the fact that alcoholic drink concentrates are so flammable that they are actually classed as dangerous goods. Alcohol and sugar = bomb fuel. Thusly they need to be stored and transported in accordance with regulations.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/17)

mtb said:


> Back in my day we had high-ABV lemon essence for such things. No ID required!


Queen vanilla essence. 250 ml bottle. Large Maccas Thickshake. 

They've taken the alcohol out of it now.

How strong? Keep away from naked flames gives the clue.


----------



## Lethaldog (21/7/17)

TheWiggman said:


> I won't waste the undeserved time commenting on the product. I will however suggest something else that will get this off shelves fast in Australia...
> Every tried cordial straight from the bottle? Pretty strong right?
> Ever been a university student or apprentice looking for a fast way to get smashed?
> I know exactly what's going to happen with the concentrate.



There used to be an essence you could by from homebrew shops called sempori I think, that you would use with boiled water and sugar to make sambucca that got banned for this exact reason, pretty sure this would not be legal here!


----------



## mongey (21/7/17)

well lets face it sodastream is sold on economy rather than the quality of the soft drinks . we had one when I was a kid and the drinks were pretty crap 

If soda stream "homebrew" is a whack cheaper that  buying cases then they will sell a few . not me , but to someone


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

That's the problem mongey, there is every indication that this will follow the Tap King debacle, due to excise law and what SodaStream will justify as a premium for "convenience". I'll bet per litre they won't be cheaper than a case of cheap lager,


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/7/17)

Hoyts alcohol essence was popular with the young'uns back in the 90s. Was available in the supermarket. Banned for obvious reasons ..


----------



## mtb (21/7/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Hoyts alcohol essence was popular with the young'uns back in the 90s. Was available in the supermarket. Banned for obvious reasons ..


Yeah at least lemon essence wasn't immediately obvious about it..


----------



## lmccrone (21/7/17)

Lethaldog said:


> There used to be an essence you could by from homebrew shops called sempori I think, that you would use with boiled water and sugar to make sambucca that got banned for this exact reason, pretty sure this would not be legal here!


And that is exactly how i woke up in the emergency department as a 16 year old, ah the memories, just kidding I don't remember a thing about the entire evening.


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> Queen vanilla essence. 250 ml bottle. Large Maccas Thickshake.
> 
> They've taken the alcohol out of it now.
> 
> How strong? Keep away from naked flames gives the clue.



Nice. That idea seems tailor made for a discrete sup on public transport. Hop on at central, glassy eyed by the western suburbs.


----------



## Mardoo (21/7/17)

Thank god you can still melt shoe polish and filter it through a piece of bread. Yes, and no.


----------



## Bribie G (21/7/17)

True story: when I was probably about Dave70's age I was a bit of a lad and at one stage I had a 33 y.o. girlfriend who used to turn heads - part Scottish Gypsy but had been to Brisbane Girls Grammar - beautiful, intelligent, sassy, walked like two boys fighting under a blanket. End stage alcoholic.

Had to call it a day when she drank a litre bottle of Listerine at 3 a.m. when I'd brought her over to my place for a detox weekend. Still remember the scene - you wouldn't want to know what Listerine looks like when it's regurgitated all over someone's hair and they have collapsed naked into a pool of it. Still, one light at the end of the tunnel, she didn't find my vanilla essence.


----------



## earle (21/7/17)

I've done up a rough storyboard of what it might the ad might look like.


----------



## Feldon (21/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> True story: when I was probably about Dave70's age I was a bit of a lad and at one stage I had a 33 y.o. girlfriend who used to turn heads - part Scottish Gypsy but had been to Brisbane Girls Grammar - beautiful, intelligent, sassy, walked like two boys fighting under a blanket. End stage alcoholic.
> 
> Had to call it a day when she drank a litre bottle of Listerine at 3 a.m. when I'd brought her over to my place for a detox weekend. Still remember the scene - you wouldn't want to know what Listerine looks like when it's regurgitated all over someone's hair and they have collapsed naked into a pool of it. Still, one light at the end of the tunnel, she didn't find my vanilla essence.



Absolute gold.


----------



## Mr_Brewer (21/7/17)

just a six pack tonight
been doing it for years lol


----------



## trustyrusty (26/7/17)

Farrkkkk me ...its like making cordial, are they kidding that will taste any good.. I cannot believe it will not taste like water.... maybe I am wrong but beer making is about infusion....infusing the water with beer flavour over time...? Not mixing.....
Lionel should sing "hello its me .....again"


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/7/17)

My kids asked if "so and so" brewed, because he rang me for advice.

I said "no, he rehydrates".


----------

